# Shops in London



## larkinvalley (Feb 1, 2016)

Dear friends, I am in London for a short stay, please recommend interesting stores which sell reptiles, onvertabrates (beetles, spiders, snails). Also: seashells.

Thanks!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Whereabouts in London will you be staying?


----------



## larkinvalley (Feb 1, 2016)

Exhibition road.
But I will be moving around the city.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

crystal palace reptiles


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> crystal palace reptiles


& nearby there is Croydon Reptiles.


----------

